
Harvester of Eyes - danielnixon
https://reallifemag.com/dispatches/harvester-of-eyes
======
Roboprog
Network TV sure had nothing on the internet, eh?

[https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/blueoystercult/harvesterofey...](https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/blueoystercult/harvesterofeyes.html)

